# Canadian Open National



## Lpgar (Mar 31, 2005)

Well....draw was last night...and We have 75 fantastic competitors. 

Great Land and Water......Looks like We are setting up for a Great classic National. Hope all of you can attend...

Lots of Banquet tickets and the like available for the fun to go along with the Competition.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Is any of the information available on the 'net?

KG


----------



## Lpgar (Mar 31, 2005)

*Net Info*

Information on the Canadian National Retriever Championship can be found on the National Retriever Club of Canada web sitehttp://www.nrcc-canada.com


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

Keith Griffith said:


> Is any of the information available on the 'net?
> 
> KG


http://www.nrcc-canada.com/

http://www.working-retriever.com/05cnrc/index.html


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Thanks, Greg.

I couldn't get the nrcc page to open, but it did provide a nice pop-up....

The WRC stuff doesn't have the entered or qualified dogs listed. Can they qualify through this coming weekend?


KG


----------



## Janice Gunn (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks for the update.
We're leaving this Friday - looking foward to seeing the gorgeous
Long Point - Pt. Rowan area.

Will this National do a draw for the first running dog at the banquet?
Or does it start with # 1 ?


----------



## Janice Gunn (Jan 3, 2005)

*Canadian National Open*

I can't get the NRCC site to open nor will it open off the WRC site.

Keith likes the pop-up, but we get zlich after that......

Can you let us know when it's up and running - would love to
download the starting order before we leave.......

Thanks!


----------



## Scott Adams (Jun 25, 2003)

I downloaded a popup stopper off of C/Net downloads .com, and it fixed the problem.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

> Keith likes the pop-up, but we get zlich after that......


I'm a no like-a da pop-up....and that's all I get as well....

KG


----------



## Lpgar (Mar 31, 2005)

*More National stuff*

Hum....they had that Pop-Up fixed this AM....I am sure that the National club folks will work on the problem again.

Janice....there will be a draw for starting rotation number at the banquet ( think there having Mrs. Hunt do it)......Glad your coming! I noticed a few Dogs with you name attached to them.

Gar


----------



## Aussie (Jan 4, 2003)

Hi from Australia. Good luck to all the contestants!!!!


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

No. Titles Name Owner City Prov
1 FTCH AFTCH A Jay IV Chuck Lapensee Estevan SK
2 Abaco's Esprit Goombay Smash, MH WCX James Liviskie Cranberry Twp PA
3 Abilena's Duck Hunter Margo Bindhardt New Market ON
4 Biggun's Big Chill Murray and Diana Murphy Elkford BC
5 Blackwatch Son Of A Gun Charlie Perkins Winnipeg MB
6 AFTCH Bluegoose's Purdy Biggun Ernie Rose Regina SK
7 Bluenorth's Diamond Lil Ted and Cynthia Gadawski Shanty Bay ON
8 Bluenorth's Ms Cosmic Blaze Ted and Cynthia Gadawski Shanty Bay ON
9 FTCH Bluenorth's Nubile Tessie Irene Batson and Ron Malton Orangeville ON
10 Bonnie's Solo Grand,CD MH QFTR Rod Spence Revelstoke BC
11 AFTCH Bud Son's Jazz Jean-Luc Maheux Vercheres QC
12 Bulrush Shelby Ron Bischke Lethbridge AB
13 Canterbury's Chaucer Donna Woolham North Augusta ON
14 FTCH AFTCH Caroube De Moranville Marie-Josee Moranville Hemmingford PQ
15 FTCH Carronade's Hammertime,MH Mark Lanier Zachary LA
16 Carronade's Risky Business Jerry Fassaert London ON
17 Carronade's Tenacious Tess, MH Nicki Schirmeister Tujunga CA
18 FTCH AFTCH Chena River Hi-Tide Graham Bowman Edmonton AB
19 AFTCH Chocline's Spitfire Phil MacMillan Carroll MB
20 FTCH AFTCH Cisco Albert McKean Maple Ridge BC
21 Club Mead's Pistol Pete Toni Boyett Monroe WA
22 FTCH AFTCH Clubmead's Autumn Breeze,MH, CDX Sue Taylor Saskatoon SK
23 FTCH AFTCH Clubmead's Pop The Cork Pat Fitzpatrick East St. Paul MB
24 AFTCH Colt-Forty - Five II Sharon and Hal Gierman Morris IL
25 AFTCH FC AFC Comstocks Bodacious John and Anne Marshall Addison MA
26 Cool Hero Black Powder Kate Orley Hamilton Ingersoll ON
27 Corycharmegs P.D.G. Vader Art Roy Sudbury ON
28 Crowrivers Cougars Mad Max Norm Elder Cartier MB
29 FC AFC Cuda's Blue Ryder, MH Charles Tyson Davis CA
30 Cuda's Negra Modelo Charles Tyson Davis CA
31 AFTCH Dakota's Quickdraw, MH WCX Bev Fowler Breadalbane PE
32 FTCH AFTCH FC Damn Yankee II Gunther Rahnefeld Brandon MB
33 05NAFC FTCH Day's End Northern Express Mark and Jane Sutter Lilburn GA
34 Deer Ridge Black Talon Glenn Smith Thomasville NC
35 04NFC AFC Dewey's Drake of Moon River Gary McIlwain and Lowell Schwab Bovey MN
36 FTCH Dreamfield's Cassiopeia James & Joanne Borsberry Salem OR
37 Duckblind Buddy Boy Mrs G.Humphrey Miccosukee FL
38 Duckblind Leigh Loiuse Humphrey Miccosukee FL
39 FTCH Duckblind Siegrune Margo Bindhart Newmarket ON
40 Duckblind Venus II G. Humphrey Miccosukee FL
41 Dudley Do Right XXXII, CD WCX MH QFTR Shirley Greener Orangeville ON
42 Du-In Alotta Jak Dennis Sprenger Richfield WI
43 FTCH Duk Dawgs' Ali McCall Heather Stewart Niagara-On-The-Lake ON
44 Dukehaven's Mad Max, JH WCX QFTR Todd Cormier Charlottetown PE
45 Eagle Eye Super Charged Turbo Mitch Bertrand Timmins ON
46 Eba's Cash Investment Jim Ling Stirling ON
47 FTCH AFTCH Erinhills Seattle's Lu Brian Pratt Surrey BC
48 FTCH AFTCH Evinrude John Caldwell Victoria BC
49 AFTCH Fieldstone's McNally's Mad Max Harry Steingart Winnipeg MB
50 AFTCH Firemark's Push Comes To Shove, QFTR,WCI Mike and Val Ducross Maxville ON
51 AFTCH Firemark's Turn Up The Heat QFTR Sherrill Elm Cochrane AB
52 FTCH AFTCH Firwoodhill Bo Jangles Al & Marlene Herrington Victoria BC
53 FTCH AFTCH Firwoodhill's Dynamo John Caldwell Victoria BC
54 Gahonk's Ain't He Handy Larry Anderson Gonzales LA
55 FTCH AFTCH Gillian of Erinhills Diana Beatty Courtenay BC
56 FTCH HRCH Gunner, Flight Interceptor, SH Greg Seddon Clarkston MI
57 FTCH AFTCH Gunstock's Macgregor of Stoneoak Charlie Perkins Winnipeg MB
58 Haileysbluff American Justice Peter Neilson Thornhill ON
59 Hardscrabble's Kaotic Kosmos Ann Steer Maxville ON
60 FTCH AFTCH AFC Harvans Foxhall's Rascal Chris & Nancy Allaire Olympia WA
61 Heavenly Views Haley Comet Larry and Grace Newman Ellwood City PA
62 NAFTCH FC AFC FTCH AFTCH He's Czar Nicholas Norm Elder and Pat Lindell Cartier MB
63 Hi Waters Devil In Disguise Frederick Saulnier Fredericton NB
64 AFTCH Hiwood Yukon of Forest Dell, JH Sally Ann Earl-Costello & Hugh Costello Readfield MN
65 Ida Red Calvin And Hobbes Ken Crosby McDonalds Corner ON
66 J.P. Mac Tug Wes Place & Bev Marshall Coble Hill BC
67 Jaybar Click On Jerry and Barb Younglove Metamora MI
68 FTCH AFTCH Jaybar's Picture Perfect Jerry and Barb Younglove Metamora MI
69 FC AFC FTCH AFTCH Jazztime Albertawind V Pekisko Larry & Anna Calvert Charlo MT
70 FTCH AFTCH Jazztime Last Chance V Pekisko Larry and Anna Calvert Charlo MT
71 Jazztime Rascal's Molly, QFTR MH Ron Adlington Calgary AB
72 Jazztime Smokejumper V Pekisko Anna and Larry Calvert Charlo MT
73 FTCH AFTCH Just'A Storm Code Gord & Marlene Benn Fort Saskatchewan AB
74 FTCH AFTCH Justin Time Zoe's Nine-One-One Barb and Jerry Younglove Metamora MI
Qualifiers for 2005 Canadian National Open Championship
(Updated August 25, 2005)
75 Krakadawn's Shear Madness Dennis Voigt and Fiona McKay Lindsay ON
76 L&L Black Tie Affair Howard and Lise Simson Bradford ON
77 Macanudo Man Jack and Alice Hilger Roy WA
78 Madame's Fancy Lady Leon and Jerri Willis Bend OR
79 AFTCH Makaila's Telkwa Teit, QFTR SH Nolan & Karin Nelkenbrecher Maple Ridge BC
80 Mandalwood's Georgia Of Comaro Carol Brethet Burlington ON
81 Maxfly's Lumpy Jerry and Barb Younglove Metamora MI
82 Maxfly's Xena Rise Rick Cardinal Maxville ON
83 Meadow Woods Mr.Luke Beverly Davis Bushnell FL
84 FTCH AFTCH Meadowcreek's A.M. Express, WCX Murray Murphy Elkford BC
85 NAFTCH FTCH FC AFC Melmerby's Maggie Mae Joseph Renouf New Glasgow NS
86 AFTCH Melmerby's Sally Jean Joseph Renouf New Glasgow NS
87 Michaels Black Jack Daniels, MH Michael Jonklaas Thomasville GA
88 FC AFC Midknight Shot in the Dark, CD MH Diane Green Tahoe City CA
89 FTCH AFTCH Miss T. Leo Plourde Oakdale CT
90 Mjolnir Bluebill Of Allanport Scott Adams Port Robinson ON
91 Mjolnir's Arwn Evenstar Peter and Judy Mottola Langton ON
92 Nilak Calamity Jane Peggy and Steve Roegiers Stuart FL
93 Nilak's Handsome Devil Jim Green Shannonville ON
94 Nine-Eleven Ron and Leona Modesto Port Rowan ON
95 Northwest High Tide Harry Bennetts Olympia WA
96 Ottercreek Dreamcatcher Joe Bergin Sutton MA
97 Ottercreek's Gryphon Larry Baker St. Andrews MB
98 Pekisko Calumet's Rebel Doll Harold and Sharon Gierman Morris IL
99 FTCH AFTCH Pekisko's Round Trip John and Sharon van der Lee Strathmore AB
100 Pike Creek's Let Em Fly Reg and Marg Tivy Iron Bridge ON
101 Pilkington Casper Of Mt Granit Gary Burmaster Richard's Landing ON
102 AFTCH Pilkington Kayte Of Southgate Velma Cumming Mount Forest ON
103 Pilkington's Haley's Comet Joan Bell Erinsville ON
104 AFTCH Pilkingtons Winter Storm John Unruh Niagara Falls ON
105 FTCH AFTCH Pilkington's Wylie Hunter Lynn Hare Kitchener ON
106 Pintails Mad About You Corinne and Frank O'Brien Kenai AK
107 Pistol Pete, MH Leo Plourde Oakdale Ct
108 NAFTCH FTCH AFTCH Prairiemarsh Madness Dennis Voigt & Fiona McKay Lindsay ON
109 FTCH AFTCH Prairiemarsh's Duckman Norm Elder Cartier MB
110 FTCH AFTCH Rainbow's Jefferson P. Marilyn Hunter Nolalu ON
111 FTCH AFTCH Raindancers Cloud Runner Joe Leptick Forestburg AB
112 Raindancers Tomahawk Don Pollock Lacombe AB
113 Raindancers Wild Side Annette Leptick Forestburg AB
114 Ram River Spring Fever Bob James Canmore AB
115 AFTCH Ram River Zoe, QFTR Robert & Sara Harman Victoria BC
116 Reaction Abbey Dixie Richard Inculet London ON
117 Revilo's Black Hawk Down Gary Randall Mission BC
118 FTCH AFTCH Revilo's Spirit of Independence Gunther Rahnefeld Brandon MB
119 Rockerin Cedarpond Hazmat Tom Glen Maxville ON
120 FC AFC Sally's South Paw Jim Dorobek Fremont OH
121 FTCH AFTCH Sam Tweed Ronald Modesto Port Rowan ON
122 FTCH AFTCH Seasides One To Many James Swanson Sidney BC
123 FC Semaphore Rule Of Thumb Hillary Brooks Camden SC
124 She's Gonna Rip, QFTR WCI Robert Lindsay St. Albert AB
125 Slam Jam Make Sure It's Broke, MH Shaquille O'Neal Windermere FL
126 FTCH Smudge's Yellow Jack Ray Breault Pascoal RI
127 NAFTCH FTCH Sonar Roy and Sue Burns Klamath Falls OR
128 FTCH AFTCH Spice Girl Jean-Luc Maheux Vercheres QC
129 FTCH St-Lucie Estates Cisco Kid Stephen Roegiers Stuart FL
130 FTCH AFTCH Stoneoak's Dionysus C.L. Perkins Winnipeg MB
131 Stop Drop & Roll Al Arnold London ON
132 Stronglines Took For Granite, MH Michael Carr Donalsonville GA
133 Tai-Dek's Flying Dutchman Theresa Kucan Rolling Prairie IN
134 Tanbark's Orange Crush, WC, CD, MH John and Janice Gunn Abbotsford BC
135 Tankercosmic Comet Surprise Don Dutton Seattle WA
136 Tazmerazz Of HiWaters, QFTR Fred Saulnier Fredericton NB
137 The Intruder Chuck Lapensee Estevan SK
138 Thieven Satin Sable Bill Tidd Christmas MI
139 FTCH AFTCH AFC OTCH TNT's Explosion, WCX, UD Janice Gunn Abbotsford BC
140 NFTCH FTCH AFTCH AFC TNT's Mr Peabody Prairiemarsh John & Janice Gunn Abbotsford BC
141 AFC FTCH AFTCH OTCH TNT's Stanley Steamer JFTR CDX MH John & Janice Gunn Abbotsford BC
142 AFTCH Trimarks Neat Joe Black Gary Randall Mission BC
143 Watermark's All Riled Up Jim Andrews Callander ON
144 FTCH AFTCH Watersedge Governor-Elect Kim & Jan Peterson Remer MN
145 Watersedge Misty Morning Kim & Jan Peterson Remer MN
146 FTCH AFTCH Wiccan of Maralan Allan & Marlene Herrington Victoria BC
147 AFTCH Wildfowler's Sidekick QFTR, MH WCX Bev Fowler Breadalbane PE
148 Windstone's Abaco Gathers No James Liviskie Cranberry Twp PA
149 FTCH Win-Toba's Twist of Fate Kevin Howarth Anola MB
150 FC AFC FTCH Yoyou Kaytie K.K. Hillary Brooks Camden SC
v.


----------



## Glynn Matthews (Jun 10, 2003)

Is a list of the entered dogs available yet? It still does not show on WRC and the national site (NRCC) only lists the qualifiers. Thanks
Glynn


----------



## Lpgar (Mar 31, 2005)

*Anytime now*

Glenn

It should be on the NRCC website soon....it was sent in on Monday. Turns out there is 76 Dogs. 

Gar


----------

